

Ask HN: How much of Techcrunch's reporting is just re-blogs of stories from HN? - nighthawk

Is it just me or are other people noticing that a lot of TechCrunch's content showed up on HN several hours before it shows up on TechCrunch?<p>Which leads me to wonder, how much longer will mainstream media outlets be relevant?  And is TechCrunch really that much different / better than a "content farm" like ehow, which they seem to dislike so much?
======
benologist
You can't really expect much from them, their job is to move ad inventory and
HN is willing to throw large amounts of traffic at them for many things. I
think their days are numbered for two main reasons:

1) At some point (if not already) it will be more beneficial to launch your
startup here directly and get 100% of the HN traffic instead of losing most of
it on a TC page.

2) There's no space on TC for startups who don't have an a-list cast of
founders and/or investors.

HN is probably going to be what makes TC irrelevant which is ironic because
they pour so much energy into securing this audience.

Are they better or worse than a content farm? I think the line is blurred a
little but in TC's favor. They write news, some of it's pretty mediocre and a
lot of it makes you wonder when they'll come out and admit they're Engadget
and Tuaw's ugly green bastard child, but it's news and it's now, not generic
content tailored to suck search engine traffic for years.

------
xuki
It's actually 2 ways street. I've seen many articles from TechCrunch on HN.

------
glimcat
The net echoes.

------
petervandijck
16.8%

